# Accident..... lost wages?



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Today while taking a break from driving, I got hit from behind while parked at a mall, car off. I exchanged information with the driver. Question is, whether or not I can claim lost wages? I’m hoping I will be able to get the car into a shop this week, but am assuming it will be a few days work, which means I will miss driving this weekend (I drive part-time)


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Typically only if you have commercial insurance


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry bud. 

My guess is also no. 

Enjoy the days off and get something done around the house that you’ve been putting off. 

It’ll help you not to think about the lost wages.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Typically only if you have commercial insurance


I do



Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry bud.
> 
> My guess is also no.
> 
> ...


I was afraid of that answer


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I’m no lawyer, but I do watch judge Judy. 

So based on what I’ve learned from her, I’m gonna say you do not get lost wages. 

The example given on the show is what if it was a brain surgeon that got rear ended and now he can’t go to work. 

Is he going to get 30k a day if he had surgeries scheduled?

Lost wages I think would come if the person deliberately did something to hurt you. 
Not an accident.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wouldn't lost wages imply that you have a job??? 

News Flash: You're Not An Employee.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If you bought the optional insurance that Uber offers us all (a fraction of a penny per mile), you would. Yes.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

You just better hope they don't cancel your policy if they spot that Uber sticker in the window. Regardless of whether you were working at the time or not. The fact that you have a Uber or Lyft sticker in the window clearly tells the insurance company that at one time or another you were using your vehicle for commercial use. That is a violation of your insurance policy. Good luck


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Taxi tony said:


> You just better hope they don't cancel your policy if they spot that Uber sticker in the window. Regardless of whether you were working at the time or not. The fact that you have a Uber or Lyft sticker in the window clearly tells the insurance company that at one time or another you were using your vehicle for commercial use. That is a violation of your insurance policy. Good luck


I have proper insurance for ride sharing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> If you bought the optional insurance that Uber offers us all (a fraction of a penny per mile), you would. Yes.


Really? That covers us if something happens to our vehicles? I thought it was more for if we became disabled?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Really? That covers us if something happens to our vehicles? I thought it was more for if we became disabled?


My understanding is that, yes, you get some 'deferred income compensation' based on average daily income for <some period of time> plus some $, though not much, for vehicle damage, plus some $ for medical expenses.
I remember reading the contract and deciding it was worth is for pennies per mile. 
I kinda wish I could fine the agreement. IF something happens to me wifey needs to know how to do make a claim - or the benefits will go unclaimed. That's just good business these days.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Hello,

I wanted to update this thread since it was a top Google result and the information is incorrect.

If you are in an accident and the other driver is at fault, their insurance company is responsible for your lost rideshare wages. 

I'm currently in this situation and Geico (50% liable) and Farmers (50% liable) have both aknowledged their responsibility to reimburse me for lost wages. I'm having to submit pay history from Uber but they are in fact responsible and will untilately have to cut me a check.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> If you are in an accident and the other driver is at fault, their insurance company is responsible for your lost rideshare wages.


Technically incorrect. The at fault party is the one that is responsible for all losses, including lost wages. The at fault party should have (minimums required) insurance and that insurance may cover your lost wages, all depending upon the policy the at fault party has and what the losses are.

SO IF the at fault party has liability insurance and YOUR total losses are $5K for repairs, $1K for medical and $2K for lost wages, that is a total of $8K and that would be paid.

BUT IF the at fault party has liability insurance of only the minimum (in California) of $30K, YOUR total losses include $35K for a total car, $100K for medical bills and $65K for lost wages, your total loss is $200K of which the at fault insurance is only $30K leaving you with unpaid of $170K


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Yeah true. You can only collect if the at fault party has proper insurance. Or if they have money / assets you can go after.


My main point is that it is incorrect that you aren't able to collect lost wages.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> Technically incorrect. The at fault party is the one that is responsible for all losses, including lost wages. The at fault party should have (minimums required) insurance and that insurance may cover your lost wages, all depending upon the policy the at fault party has and what the losses are.
> 
> SO IF the at fault party has liability insurance and YOUR total losses are $5K for repairs, $1K for medical and $2K for lost wages, that is a total of $8K and that would be paid.
> 
> BUT IF the at fault party has liability insurance of only the minimum (in California) of $30K, YOUR total losses include $35K for a total car, $100K for medical bills and $65K for lost wages, your total loss is $200K of which the at fault insurance is only $30K leaving you with unpaid of $170K


Close, but no cigar. The CA minimum coverage is 15/30/5- $k15 liability coverage for death or injury to one person/$30k liability per accident with multiple injured/ deceased persons/$5k liability for property damage. Your own coverage for uninsured/underinsured for injury/death would take over from there, up to your own policy limits. Same thing for physical damage to your car- your insurance, minus your deductible, helps to make you whole up to the limits of your policy. (If you're doing rideshare, you indeed need the proper coverage.)


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Close, but no cigar. The CA minimum coverage is 15/30/5- $k15 liability coverage for death or injury to one person/$30k liability per accident with multiple injured/ deceased persons/$5k liability for property damage. Your own coverage for uninsured/underinsured for injury/death would take over from there, up to your own policy limits. Same thing for physical damage to your car- your insurance, minus your deductible, helps to make you whole up to the limits of your policy. (If you're doing rideshare, you indeed need the proper coverage.)


In my example, the $1K in medical and $2K in lost wages would be covered under the Bodily Injury Liability coverage minimum required amount.
In my example, the $5K repairs would be covered under Property Damaged Liability coverage minimum required amount.

Now true, I did not detail it out and add it correctly in the second example. He would actually be out $180K.

My answer was strictly in regards to the at fault party liability. True, IF he has "ENOUGH" uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage (as in the case of my second example) then yes that would pay for lost wages. BUT ONLY IF THE TOTAL AVAILABLE is not reached.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am a real estate broker.
Sometimes I have clients in my car - on business.
I carry a $1 mil policy with a $5 mil cap per occurrence, with a $1k deductible. 
It really doesn't cost all that much more than minimum coverage, and, well worth it.
That policy is NOT in effect when ride sharing however.


----------

